# Epilepsy Monitoring Units (EMU)?



## dimplez (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on how to code for Epilepsy Monitoring Units (EMU)? Either hospital or professional side or both would be good. I was just asked to look at these events where the physician is keeping the patient in the hospital for 3-5 days. Discontinuing their meds and monitoring to find the cause of their seizures. They are asking if they are billing both the professional side as well as the hospital side correctly, and I just wanted to find out what is typically billed on these encounters. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Marisa


----------



## mcpalmeter (Aug 25, 2009)

*EMUs*

From a physician billing perspective, look to the procedure codes in the Special EEG Tests category 95953-95967.  For example, procedure code 95953 is reported for each 24 hours.  However, the physician would be doing the interpretation piece only so the 26 modifier should be reported with the codes that include both recording and interpretation.


----------



## dimplez (Aug 27, 2009)

So if the 24hr test - 95951 - is done from 08/04/09 to 08/05/09 do you report it on 08/05/09 since that is when the physician read it or do you report it on 08/04/09 since that was the 24hr period??
Thanks


----------

